# So looks like the Diesel got the ax...not coming back til 2017



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

2016 Chevy Cruze is lighter, loaded [UPDATE]

So am I reading the news articles correct, in that there will be a new diesel engine in 2017, but the diesel is gone for 2016?

Good job Chevy on killing what momentum (what little there was) for the diesel.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

smkn600ctd said:


> 2016 Chevy Cruze is lighter, loaded [UPDATE]
> 
> So am I reading the news articles correct, in that there will be a new diesel engine in 2017, but the diesel is gone for 2016?
> 
> Good job Chevy on killing what momentum (what little there was) for the diesel.


Sucks they are not offering it however them holding production must mean they are putting a ton of focus on the 17 which is really good news!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Timing is everything. The 2nd Generation Cruze was held for a year to get some design issues resolved. The new 1.6L diesel engine production isn't ready in time for the new platform and I bet it's possible that the current 2.0L diesel is not a fit in the new chassis. Ergo, no diesel Cruze for 2016 MY. It's really too bad there will a one year gap, but it is what it is. I suppose they could sell a Cruze Limited Diesel for 2016, but I'd bet the green eye shade brigade would retch all over that idea.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

my dealer still has 2 brand new 14 Diesels in stock, sure if they can't sell the old ones, they will wait for the next gen


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

2 years is a long time. Remember the V6 duramax that was 2 years away 6 years ago. I hope it does come back and I hope the emission standards can be achieved without a DEF system or the DEF system monitoring and controlling system can be changed. I see that ammonia sensors are now being used to control DEF systems. Maybe that will be more reliable than the NOx sensors we are currently dealing with.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

Scott M. said:


> Remember the V6 duramax that was 2 years away 6 years ago.


Never heard of it. 

Was it supposed to go in the Cruze line ???


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Labrat0116 said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Was it supposed to go in the Cruze line ???


No, it was suppose to go in a half ton silverado. Never happened. I am using that as an example to be skeptical.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

a 1.6 turbo diesel =.... no thanks ill stick with a two liter. im all for passenger diesel but 1.6 just don't do it for me


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I like that America is liking small diesels like ctd, vw diesel, Colorado diesel( at work many people ask for it), and others but down sizing a already a small 2.0 that's very efficient and clean, that's where I say no.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the 1.6 will be fine. It will very likely get a 50 MPG EPA rating and have similar performance since it's powering a 250LB lighter car.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

for a few mpg more and down size 400 cc ill stick with the 2.0 plus imagine 250 lbs lighter car and the 2.0 turbo= a fun driving car. im all for already exceptional mpg plus its faster now... done deal


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

If GM cant solve all of the problems with the current 2.0 diesel( Sensors, Fuel System issues ) then they need to wait on this. It would be a disaster to introduce another diesel test platform.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> If GM cant solve all of the problems with the current 2.0 diesel( Sensors, Fuel System issues ) then they need to wait on this. It would be a disaster to introduce another diesel test platform.


I know there have been some people with issues, but there are also many like me who have had no or only minor issues. I have just about 125K miles on my diesel and still a reliable daily driver.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with you diesel. the only issue i've had is the def tank heater. hey have you got your timing belt replaced yet?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, 27k km on mine and problem free 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> I agree with you diesel. the only issue i've had is the def tank heater. hey have you got your timing belt replaced yet?


lol nope. Still holding out for 150K


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> lol nope. Still holding out for 150K


You can do it!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The folks who are having problems with their CTDs appear to be mostly city drivers. I wonder if the delay is to figure out how to resolve this in the next diesel release.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The folks who are having problems with their CTDs appear to be mostly city drivers. I wonder if the delay is to figure out how to resolve this in the next diesel release.


I do drive a lot of highway, but i also spend considerable time idling in stop and go traffic. Maybe the highway "cleans out" whatever builds up in the traffic.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I just hit 37k and other then the one o2 sensor its been good I do believe its because I handle all the work on the car and don't let them touch it. me im 80% highway driving ando most of that is at 70mph expect when in traffic


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

81000 on mine and still going strong. Only the EGR valve went out at 52000 miles. 700.00 fix  and its not under the 80000 emissions warranty before you guys say it is. Called GM and they said to look at your warranty book that came with the car. There is single * and double ** and some things have no *by the part name. Warranty is * 50000 miles ** 80000 miles. NO * 36000 miles on bumper to bumper. EGR valve has no * by its name.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> 81000 on mine and still going strong. Only the EGR valve went out at 52000 miles. 700.00 fix  and its not under the 80000 emissions warranty before you guys say it is. Called GM and they said to look at your warranty book that came with the car. There is single * and double ** and some things have no *by the part name. Warranty is * 50000 miles ** 80000 miles. NO * 36000 miles on bumper to bumper. EGR valve has no * by its name.


Wow Gator, you've really racked up the miles. I had no idea your commute was that long. Are you still on your factory tires?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Wow Gator, you've really racked up the miles. I had no idea your commute was that long. Are you still on your factory tires?


Yes Tomko still on factory tires. There holding up pretty well. Still have a lot of tread left.


----------

